# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1972 International Harvester Travelall limo - photos

## Altair

1972 International Harvester Travelall limo.






Previously:

Ford Excursion stretch limousine - photo
Redneck limousine - photo
1996 Dodge Viper limo - photo
Jet converted into street-legal limousine - video
world's longest limosine

----------

clydeman (Dec 15, 2022)

----------

